# XP mit Diskette booten



## Andisan (17. Februar 2003)

HI! Ich habe ein Notebook auf dem NT 4.0 SP6 drauf ist. Die HDD habe ich bereits partitioniert. Auf Partition 2 möchte ich gerne XP installieren. Wie kriege ich es hin, daß ich NT normal booten kann und XP mittels eingelegter Diskette? Was muß ich tun?
Danke für Eure Ideen.
Grüße
Andisan


----------



## Christoph (18. Februar 2003)

Das musst du im BIOS umstellen (beim start Entf oder Del) drücken..

Ich vergiss zwar immer wo das drinnen ist. Auf jedenfall musst du die Bottreihenfolge umstellen

1.) Floppy
2.) CD oder was weiss ich
3.) HDD


----------



## tuxracer (26. Mai 2003)

ich weiss zwar nicht genau weshalb Du XP mit ner Diskette starten willst.
vor der installation von xp mit pqmagic xfdisk oder linux die  nt4 partition verstecken, xp istallieren und auf eine mit xp formatierte Diskette die dateien 

NTLDR
NTDETECT.COM
Boot.ini

raufkopieren

am schluss wieder NT sichtbar machen und die nt4 partition wieder aktiv setzen, da diese bei der installation von xp deaktiviert wird.


----------

